# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  استفاده از تابع jdf در codeigniter

## مهرداد سیف زاده

کاری که انجام دادم اضافه کردن تابع jdf به libraryهای codeigniter هست تا براحتی در این فریم ورک از تابع jdf استفاده کنید.
البته تابع jdf هیچ تغییری نکرده.

دانلود jdf برای codeigniter به همراه نحوه نصب و استفاده

آموزش مرحله به مرحله اضافه کردن jdf به codeigniter به همراه فایل کامل پروژه

----------


## iradata

> کاری که انجام دادم اضافه کردن تابع jdf به libraryهای codeigniter هست تا براحتی در این فریم ورک از تابع jdf استفاده کنید.
> البته تابع jdf هیچ تغییری نکرده.
> 
> دانلود jdf برای codeigniter به همراه نحوه نصب و استفاده
> 
> آموزش مرحله به مرحله اضافه کردن jdf به codeigniter به همراه فایل کامل پروژه


از helper استفاده کردید ؟

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

> از helper استفاده کردید ؟


از طریق اضافه کردن به libraries و لود کردن اون در جایی که قراره تاریخ شمسی نشون داده بشه.

----------

